# Aruba - Divi Resorts Vs. Occidental



## johnf0614 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any suggestions for a family of 5 for Aruba.  Kids would be 9, 7, and 3.  Thinking of either the Occidental, or one of the Divi resorts.  If Divi, which resort is best for family?  Thanks!


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 28, 2015)

If you are exchanging and use II i would go to the Marriotts.  If RCI I would try Costa Linda, it is wonderful.


----------



## johnf0614 (Jan 28, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> If you are exchanging and use II i would go to the Marriotts.  If RCI I would try Costa Linda, it is wonderful.



I would be exchanging through RCI as I'm a Hilton owner.  I would have loved to exchange into the Marriott's though!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've only stayed at the Divi Beach and Golf Resort.  It's not right on the water, but maybe a 5 minute walk from the beach.  IMO, the Divi beach is the best on the island.  It's not crowded, either. There were some fun pools at the Beach and Golf Resort, but perhaps that particular resort is not the best for small children.  Divi seems to have several resorts all clustered in the same location and I think you can use the the facilities at any of them.

I would not have enjoyed the beach in the high rise area because it's people upon people.

There are some Divi units right on the beach.  I will be staying at the Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix on my next trip there.  Already reserved and apparently newly renovated.

There are far more restaurants to choose from in the high rise area, but the grocery stores are close to the low-rise area.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 28, 2015)

johnf0614 said:


> I would be exchanging through RCI as I'm a Hilton owner.  I would have loved to exchange into the Marriott's though!



I think Costa Linda is traded through RCI.  It is right on Eagle Beach and the units are newly renovated.  Wonderful property.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the Costa Linda mention.   I had always stuck with the Marriotts because I didn't see anything I loved in RCI.    After your suggestion and a little research I just put in an ongoing search for Costa Linda!!


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 28, 2015)

I would add Playa Linda as well to search. It is beachfront on a nice beach and walking distance to all the restaurants. 

The Divi's are nice as well but not all parts of the resorts are beachfront. Hopefully a Divi expert can chime in and let us know which of the RCI resort numbers are beachfront.

The AI fees for Occidental are ridiculous. I highly doubt you would eat and drink enough to warrant the all inclusive fees, not to mention AI food is not that great.


----------



## johnf0614 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes after looking at the Occidental AI Fee's, I have ruled that out.  Thanks everyone for the other recommendations as well.


----------



## lindabren (Apr 1, 2015)

I just received a match for a 1 bedroom at the Divi Phoenix Beach resort - would you recommend this?


----------



## richontug (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes - we were there in February and it is now our favorite "winter" resort.

Rich


----------



## wptamo (Apr 4, 2015)

Agree, we stayed at divi Phoenix in Jan. Really enjoyed it. I have stayed there twice and will go back. We also have stayed twice at Divi golf two times also nice stays. The first time was with the kids 11 & 12. Pool with slide was fun, beach also very nice!


----------



## dbs1228 (Apr 26, 2015)

lindabren said:


> I just received a match for a 1 bedroom at the Divi Phoenix Beach resort - would you recommend this?



Just got home yesterday from the Divi Phoenix Beach resort and LOVED IT!  I felt the 1 bedrooms units were spacious 900 SQ FT and 2 full beautiful bathrooms.  It is right on the beach, nice pools and quiet.  We utilized the grills a few nights which was really nice and saved money on our dining bill.  The washer/dyer combo was a challenge but once we figured it out it worked ok.  The only downside for us (2 couples) was the chairs at the pool and beach - people will put towels out at 7AM and not show up until 11AM and nothing is done about it.  We always found chairs but it was sometimes a challenge.  We rented a jeep for the week and did a big grocery shop, went to a few snorkeling places on our own and explored the entire island several times!  I love Aruba

I just noticed you are a family of 5 - does the Divi offer a roll a way bed? the units only sleep 4!  I just noticed you posted that


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments on the Divi Phoenix.  We'll be heading there soon, an exchange through SFX. Looking forward to it!


----------

